# SCR Passsive Reservoir warranty extension



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

SCR Passive Reservoir warranty extension to 10 years / 120,000 miles as determined by your vehicle’s original in-service date.

B-ELWR 2018 M57Y SCR Passive Reservoir 10Y120M


----------



## Ramjet535d (Mar 1, 2021)

Is there a document or a link to a document which supports this? I am having some OBD II codes tripping the check engine light, all coming back to the SCR reservoir and associated systems on my 2014 535d x-Drive.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

I received a letter from BMW about that extension when it was announced, but of course I no longer have that letter, since mine is now at 133,000 miles. I do not know about the situation in Canada, however, and I would advise calling one or more BMW dealers, whose service departments are surely aware of such an extension, if it applies in Canada. (For the benefit of those quick to voice distrust of dealer service departments, I'll point out that you probably don't want them touching your car if they aren't honest enough to tell you the truth about such issues.)


----------

